# Unusual names



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 24, 2018)

Do you have a fursona with a unique name? or last name? or even a middle name?

So many of my characters have very, very, unique names. Some of their charm comes from their sur names or their last names and sometimes their...well not what you would expect. hear are some examples of mine. and seemly their names are always super weird some of my watchers have loled seeing their names XD


Durok garrote wire Grumpfox

Forge Tennessee Godfox (both of thes characters are like barbarian connan/cave men types

Nordok Thirin Thoramear (mostly known as thor The dinosaur)

Mr Squirrel hammer tail - (hes basically squirrel god)


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 24, 2018)

SwirlJelly said:


> My name is one that I've "created", not necessarily that it never existed before but I didn't find it anywhere. The sounds came into my head first and then I determined the best way to spell it.
> 
> Jojer isn't pronounced as it looks. The "J" has the zh sound that j's make in the French language(Think of the "g" in genre). Some people as if the name is French, but it is not. The "er" is a typical errrr sound in English.
> 
> Dunno if it's considered all that unique or not but it was worth replying.


Wow it's a very beautiful name Zho zer almost sounds like Zho Hear.    Do's this Dog lizerd have a middle name? or last? also what? what IS Jojer he kinda looks like a wizard or something lol als just wondering as a dog lizerd is he Macro? (giant lol like dogzilla) just wondering.


Also thanks for your reply i was hoping at least 1 anthroa artist would leave a comment as i wanted to trully know about weird names as i love that part of fursonas.  a lot of my char are like that kinda weird names and backgrounds and stuff,,,,granted now that i think of it seems like most fursonas all have long backstory lol and are never easy like (hes just a dog that loves to play) its more like he was a fallen god now hes a uber god and Ect Ect..


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

My name is  Zehlua. It's literally the word kahlua, just with a Z and an e.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 25, 2018)

Constance Mayflower

I've always liked the name Constance. I think it's a pretty name and that it sounds a bit sophisticated. Those are things I'd like to associate with my fursona. I also wanted a name that wouldn't necessarily sound too "modern", as my fursona was originally invested for a Victorian era setting. 

As for her last name, I really wanted something based on a flower or plant. I didn't want a too short last name, and I wanted something that would be fitting for the time period.


Fun fact: A passenger named Constance sailed to America on _The Mayflower_ in 1620


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 25, 2018)

Ellaerna is just a mash up of two other names (Ella and Verna) to make something different. I'm not even sure how one would pronounce the ae, but I like the look of it. 

Echo came from the Dark Heresy name tables and was the name of a tech priestess I played before becoming the moniker of a certain sassy little feline.

Eri was... basically an attempt to keep the E name train going. I wanted something light and airy for my bear girl so... Eri.  

My horror is called Ishkhet'to (again, not really sure how to pronounce it but no fucks were given that day). I learned Lovecraft probably got "Cthulhu" from a bastardization of Classical Greek, so I found a bunch of Greek names and words I liked, put them through a wood chipper, and sewed the entrails back together to produce this. And I threw in a random ' for good measure.  I call her Ish for short.


----------



## Razorscab (Jan 25, 2018)

Xannus was named by my ex after I first made the character and couldn't think of a name. It was originally spelled how it sounds (Zannus) but over time the X somehow wormed it's way in there.

FANG has the surname woof. I created FANG when I was in 5th grade (I'm 25 now) and we were taught in class that only important words were capitalized and she was very important to me so her whole name is capital letters. I thought it would be cute if her surname was all lowercase letters.


----------



## Rant (Jan 25, 2018)

My Dragon is Al'Di'Natch which is Egyptian for Thunderstorms. 

Then there's my Fotter, Rayly Monya. The Monya was from my family's original Italian name before they immigrated.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 25, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> My name is  Zehlua. It's literally the word kahlua, just with a Z and an e.





Rant said:


> My Dragon is Al'Di'Natch which is Egyptian for Thunderstorms.
> 
> Then there's my Fotter, Rayly Monya. The Monya was from my family's original Italian name before they immigrated.


thats cool you did research for your anthro names.   i did but mostly for just 1 (galgano Mrthan Le mouse)   Galgano was a real life saint/druid hermit that procteded the real life king arthurs sword for 30 years.    and Mrthan is the surname is the real life Merlin wetch means Wild one. LE means the So hes name would be Galdano wild one the mouse lol (basiccly merin mouse hes in my scrapes on my FA page


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 25, 2018)

thats very neat your characters been around for a long long time. my oldest char is from 1997 but hes not a anthro lol


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 25, 2018)

sharprealmcomics said:


> Do you have a fursona with a unique name? or last name? or even a middle name?
> 
> So many of my characters have very, very, unique names. Some of their charm comes from their sur names or their last names and sometimes their...well not what you would expect. hear are some examples of mine. and seemly their names are always super weird some of my watchers have loled seeing their names XD
> 
> ...



Yep.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 25, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Ellaerna is just a mash up of two other names (Ella and Verna) to make something different. I'm not even sure how one would pronounce the ae, but I like the look of it.
> 
> Echo came from the Dark Heresy name tables and was the name of a tech priestess I played before becoming the moniker of a certain sassy little feline.
> 
> ...


thats neat you did your research im glade im not the onely one that looks threw stuff threw history and masshes them up XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 25, 2018)

Constance said:


> Constance Mayflower
> 
> I've always liked the name Constance. I think it's a pretty name and that it sounds a bit sophisticated. Those are things I'd like to associate with my fursona. I also wanted a name that wouldn't necessarily sound too "modern", as my fursona was originally invested for a Victorian era setting.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous name your last name is so good ill bet others just call you mayflower they do that to me on FA my wacthers like my Sur name so mutch most just call me by that -Le cluck. lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 25, 2018)

really? >> wow your lucky XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 25, 2018)

yep indeed


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jan 25, 2018)

Most of my characters have really generic names with exception of three of them, probably from being unusual as well.

Varden Rose, Inbal, and Zogma.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 26, 2018)

Varden Rose, Inbal, and Zogma they dont seem genaric to me even if they wher that would be very very deffrent as generic names are very rare in the furry community - names like Max Sam or names like that that peaple in RL would name their dogs  

my most genric names for my char are i think Nicky and Sam and bob (bobs not even a anthro hes a cartoon dude lol


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 26, 2018)

i am trying to find an unusual name for my character. i will not accept common names, especially masculine ones

this however makes the process of naming a character 1000 times more difficult. and also making up a name yourself that doesn't sound stupid is a hard challenge.


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 26, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> i am trying to find an unusual name for my character. i will not accept common names, especially masculine ones
> 
> this however makes the process of naming a character 1000 times more difficult. and also making up a name yourself that doesn't sound stupid is a hard challenge.


www.meaning-of-names.com: Names - Meaning of Caerwyn - Name Meaning


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> www.meaning-of-names.com: Names - Meaning of Caerwyn - Name Meaning



misquote?

either way, "white fortress" sounds like an euphemism


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 26, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> misquote?
> 
> either way, "white fortress" sounds like an euphemism


Well the website has plenty of ideas if you need inspiration.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> www.meaning-of-names.com: Names - Meaning of Caerwyn - Name Meaning


Comman names are acouly very rare on FA and its neat when i see them like max or sam lol in fact commen anything is kinda rare even dogs of all anthros you would think dogs would be all over but their neary none existent


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Well the website has plenty of ideas if you need inspiration.



the problem with these sites is that they're basically useless (kind of) if you dont even have a starting point.
You need some idea to begin with to actually search, unless you're prepared to go through ALL the names in the database alphabetically...


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 26, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> the problem with these sites is that they're basically useless (kind of) if you dont even have a starting point.
> You need some idea to begin with to actually search, unless you're prepared to go through ALL the names in the database alphabetically...



I have done that before. xD
You just skim through names until you find something close to what you want, then you search for names similar until you find something.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 26, 2018)

exactly


----------



## Pompadork (Jan 26, 2018)

Well
I've named my sona Axxe just so I can make the joke that if he had a metal band it would be called Cattle Axxe!
I think for the most part all of my names are more
dumb jokes/references than really unique? I also have a sheep named Baadislav (-ba dum tss-) and a used to be My Little Pony unicorn named Lil Darlin which was supposed to be ironic because she is definitely not a lil darlin. It comes from a Mindless Self Indulgence lyric to add onto her general vulgarity! :'D


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 26, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Well
> I've named my sona Axxe just so I can make the joke that if he had a metal band it would be called Cattle Axxe!
> I think for the most part all of my names are more
> dumb jokes/references than really unique? I also have a sheep named Baadislav (-ba dum tss-) and a used to be My Little Pony unicorn named Lil Darlin which was supposed to be ironic because she is definitely not a lil darlin. It comes from a Mindless Self Indulgence lyric to add onto her general vulgarity! :'D


haha yea thats kinda funny as many of mine are just weird for the sake of being weird XD


----------



## Anglechan (Jan 26, 2018)

I am Angle-Chan, my name was given to me by my dyslexic hillbilly grandfather in the attempt to name me 'Angel-Chin'. Frankly I think both names are grossly undesirable and would prefer a more grounded one like Graham or Yolanda, but we all have crappy cards we've been dealt I suppose.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 28, 2018)

Define "unique". By Ontario standards in 1992, Liam was a "unique" name.

Granted, it certainly helped that there were far too many Johns in my family to even bother addressing me as one.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 28, 2018)

SwirlJelly said:


> Hehe, thank you. He doesn't have any official middle name or last name but I do tend to use SwirlJelly as a last name sometimes. He's a plain anthro hybrid, nothing really special as far as abilities go. He can climb a tree like nobody's business and he swims very well. Not a magic user or anything supernatural anymore. He used to be a shapeshifter but I did away with that. He doesn't need extra bells and whistles. I'm happy with him being plain like me now. :3


I like plain their so mutch ..extra stuff in the furry fandom yea know that both having complected fursonas is cool and having extremely plain ones is cool to. Its kinda a od but neat thing about the furry fandome you can get away with being lazy XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 28, 2018)

But having a name like that for a fursonas would be very deffrfent lol how many fursonas have plain names like max or sam? or bob?


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 28, 2018)

hahah really  Angel chin XD i would have loved to see that name


----------



## Ginza (Jan 28, 2018)

My sona's name is generic "Calvin Rolf"

Calvin is just a name I like, and the name I'd like to have if I were a dude, and his last name, is a joke about Jacob Sartorius' birth name. My friend was joking about what a "majestic" name it was, and I joked I'd name my sona Rolf, but then they said "do it". so here we are lmao..


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 28, 2018)

ah haha see thats one of my fav parts of fursonas names i had no idea how many storys are in names of fursonas lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 28, 2018)

he would make a cool super hero


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 7, 2018)

My has many names but chooses to go by Electra.                                                               Her horse names include Crystala/Echoe/Blue Diamond/River/Lake/ Marsha/Tidepool/Pearly/Compass/ Seafoam/ Coral/Nymph/Azura/Sapphire/Pearl/Stormcloud/Downpour/Sky/Snowy/Storm /Snow/Winter/ Frostie/Ice Cream/Snowflake/Popsicle/Meremaid/ Oceanic/Horseshoe/Straw/Magician/Blue Velvet/Silky/Blood/Blood Rose/Bloody/Bloody Horseshoe/Blood Diamond/ Blood Gem/Blood Sapphire/ Blood Pearl/Blood Crystal/Ocean Blood/Waterlilly/Pond Flower/Blue Pond/Lilly/Blood Lilly/Blood Rain/Red Lilly/Red Rosa/Redd/Indigo/Blood Indigo/Red Indigo.


----------



## Husski_Heresy (Feb 8, 2018)

My sona's name is Steele Vernyy Fidelis
Vernyy is the transliterated word 'Верный' which is Russian for Loyal
Fidelis is Latin for Loyal/Faithful


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 8, 2018)

My main sona's name is Skakuna. That's my nickname on dA. Skakun is Polish name for jumping spiders. I like them a lot, so I just added 'a' at the end of the word since female names are always ended with this letter in my country. It sounds cool, so I went for it.
Another of my sona's name is Cukier. Which means, literally, Sugar in Polish. 
And one of my furry oc that I made when I ws still in kindergarden is called Nietoperomon. Nietoperz = bat in Polish, and I added 'mon' since I was watching Pokemon at the time. So he also had 3 forms. So we had Nietoperomon, Nietoperomorak and Nietoperomoron. I have no idea how I came up with those last 2 names, I didn't know English back then so I had no idea his third, strongest form had an insult as a part of the name! But hell, I'm not changing it, memories XD


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 10, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun... Cuz old west. Don't ask for a middle name, he doesn't have one


----------



## Derron116 (Aug 10, 2018)

I've always loved tribal, latin, and greek names. So when I decided to make a new fursona, I decided to combine those roots and have a given with the same root as mine. (Zephyris the dative and ablative plural of Zephyrus, which comes from Ancient Greek as the God of the West Wind) and a descriptive surname (Redsnout because he has a red snout).


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 10, 2018)

I guess Cethocro is not a usual name x) 
And I just found it on a random dragon name generator, choosing the one which sound best to me ^^


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 14, 2018)

My sona is Lillian Viktor, goes by LV. Their wife’s name is Maggie Evergreen. They are a magpie. 

My favorite OC is Braile Harte, an arctic fox. 

I also have an elven family who’s last name is Hyliomos, it was a bastardization of attic greek terms meaning of the forest. It’s a set of characters I share with my wife with my half being Fenfir, Fennel, Elijah, Starling, Ibis, and Jacana where she has Larkspur, Skylark, Eliyana, Adelade, and Janaos. 

I think that’s the weirdest I’ve got...


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 14, 2018)

Admittedly I’m still working on a sona...but I have come up with a name: Brite Paw
It sounds kinda basic and simple, but there’s a good bit behind it.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 14, 2018)

As you can see,my sona’s name is Mr.Mentlegen
I thought it might be better than the last one.
It’s came from the word “gentlemen “.
Last one is “Persival Lieteen Nicolise Jock Sconsenee Gabriel Sapothese Nasterdonas Alexander Disha Alestine Strusha Boremin Karasheega Wala Lawa Oliver Vladimir Onestoe Sippy Sappy Pincholise."
It came from here


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 14, 2018)

My fursona's name, which is also my chosen name, is pretty unusual. Especially around furries which you don't see a whole lot of Slavic names and when you do, they tend to be rather stereotypical.

However, I did come across a furry who shares my name.
So, now they must be destroyed.
There can only be one, and I will prove myself as superior.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 14, 2018)

Do I count? 3:


----------



## Dongding (Aug 14, 2018)

sharprealmcomics said:


> how many fursonas have plain names like max or sam?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 14, 2018)

I never considered giving Nexus a middle or last name. It seems like a thing reserved for those with families and ancestral history. I think one name is fitting enough for me, though some people call me Red, so I guess I have a nickname too.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2018)

One of my tendencies with characters tends to be taking a ridiculous first name and a relatively normal last name and putting them together.

Any other fun I have with OC names usually involves puns, but it only works with full names.  Best examples I have right now are a driver with the initials A.P.C., a paintball expert named Moe Kolar ("mo' color"). and a tabloid reporter whose name can be read as I. Q. Lowe.  (And the last one's not even a unique joke!)


On that note, the original name I had in mind for my fursona was Feroze Theodore Draco.  And while I could have gone with that, I decided to change his first name to Firuthi rather than stick with a name that may or may not actually be in use.  Considering dropping or changing the middle name but not solid on where to go with it.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 17, 2018)

Constance said:


> Constance Mayflower
> 
> I've always liked the name Constance. I think it's a pretty name and that it sounds a bit sophisticated. Those are things I'd like to associate with my fursona. I also wanted a name that wouldn't necessarily sound too "modern", as my fursona was originally invested for a Victorian era setting.
> 
> ...


dear god what a hot horse! XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 17, 2018)

i love that dracos name sounds like a dinotopia name lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 17, 2018)

sounds like pokemon names lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 17, 2018)

Ginza said:


> My sona's name is generic "Calvin Rolf"
> 
> Calvin is just a name I like, and the name I'd like to have if I were a dude, and his last name, is a joke about Jacob Sartorius' birth name. My friend was joking about what a "majestic" name it was, and I joked I'd name my sona Rolf, but then they said "do it". so here we are lmao..


 i love your name Rolf XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 17, 2018)

thats true why not just max lol or bob XD id love to see a dragen names Bob XD or Steven RAWWR hear comes the mighty STEVEN!


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey Red whats up! XD ...err never mind thats more Rudolph the red nose riandeers nick name XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 17, 2018)

like a long back history XD yea Durok grummy fox comes from a long line of egg head nomad foxes that live in the north pole ( around santas village lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 17, 2018)

ahah i never though of using that before acouly...no i take that back i did that once for my SQuirrel OC and i saw *widget not working* lol witch waset in the name generater but that was a perfect squirrel name lol Widget The Fowl mouthed Squirrel hes kinda like Conker from Conkers bad fur day is he was american instead of British   XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 17, 2018)

I like the foxes name lol you'r foxes names are very normel for a fox not so mutch the Grummyfox family their names all all weird funny enough one is called Slyly Solo XD and he acks like Han solo i wonder if hes name really is Slyly solo or is a big star wars fan XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 17, 2018)

haha hes name doset refect hes looks so cute youd think id be a big giant ferice angrey dragen instead its a sweet child at heart Dwagen XD lol seems like hes keep humans as play things and inslave them to be hes lil pets or somthing not so mutch eat them as youd expect XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 17, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Ricky Sixgun... Cuz old west. Don't ask for a middle name, he doesn't have one


is he a old west OC sounds liek a cowboy ....thats sounds liek a really good furry OC XD cow boy lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 17, 2018)

O and hes a dog funny thing dogs are acouly bizardly rare in the furry communty you would think that would be the domnoit race right? or species...but their kinda rare


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 17, 2018)

o wow you beat me making OC in kindergarten? aright i sated at age ...10 i think. but anyways i love skukuna lol Skakuna. how u spell it right...yea i think it is anyways hes so cute and kinda handsome for s spider lol i also have a Bug sona Called Shen Thi whos a cartoon Drone hes so cute lol he looks like a teenage mutant ninja turtle and a Bee mixed lol


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 17, 2018)

sharprealmcomics said:


> is he a old west OC sounds liek a cowboy ....thats sounds liek a really good furry OC XD cow boy lol


Yeah, he's an old west bounty Hunter... Just like his dad


----------



## MeltiTheDragon (Aug 31, 2018)

I got the name Melti from a name generator. Never seen another character with that name! :3


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Aug 31, 2018)

My 'sona's name is Sunburst. I haven't seen many other characters with that name, so I guess it counts?


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 31, 2018)

When I named Ravo i was suprised that a few other people's sonas are named that. Don't think anyone else is actually called 'Ravofox' though


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 31, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> My 'sona's name is Sunburst. I haven't seen many other characters with that name, so I guess it counts?


me nether. i  mean their is Sunny d Dog but other than that no hha


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 31, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> When I named Ravo i was suprised that a few other people's sonas are named that. Don't think anyone else is actually called 'Ravofox' though


prob becase Rav is a populer thing on FA XD but no never rav fox also whats hes full name is it just rav the fox lol Durok last name is grumpyfox and i was suprised that their are no other sonas nameed  grumpyfox.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 3, 2018)

sharprealmcomics said:


> prob becase Rav is a populer thing on FA XD but no never rav fox also whats hes full name is it just rav the fox lol Durok last name is grumpyfox and i was suprised that their are no other sonas nameed  grumpyfox.



Oops, didn't see your question! Full name is Ravo Fox (not very creative I know)


----------



## ToxicAce (Sep 3, 2018)

*ToxicAce the fursona/furry speaking*

Well, I'd say that my master gave me a pretty "unique" name! I don't see names like ToxicAce around so much haha, but I've taken a liking to it. Even though I'm not toxic at all....I sure am one lucky ace though haha! I know that my master also named another one of us Vixx, which I guess isn't too common, reminds me of a fox (even though she is a bat )!


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 6, 2018)

I absolutely adore unusual names! Most of my characters have something weird (including non-furry ones), though my fursona's name is a little normal, her's is Echo. Short and weird names are the best!


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Sep 9, 2018)

like Gilgamesh Gillion Gillwod (Cartoon Rat) mostly known as Gill.  Nickelodeons The Nick name ( blue alien demon boy looks  kinda like Blue Tmnt lol Mostly known as Just Nicky.
and even my versh of  Rudolph the red nose rain-deer has a middle name Rudolph Goldbell the Raindeer. mostly just known as Rudy XD


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Apr 27, 2019)

Corie with a k insted of a c
( not that creative)
But his flipped personality is garowad
Which is the game danganronpas first 2 letters of the first three silibles mixed up and with a w for a better sound to it


----------



## Jinxie (Apr 27, 2019)

sharprealmcomics said:


> Do you have a fursona with a unique name?



Sure as sure! Jinxie's name is Jinx which is a transliteration of J1NX, the prefix to Jinxie's unit number J1NX/929410/MATT39/626/1XP.

When Jinxie was first activated, Jinxie was exposed to an ancient fractal artifact from a dig on the Proxima colony. The artifact contained hyper complex neuro mathematical patterns and n-category algorithms that woke Jinxie to sentience. Jinxie wuz confused because Jinxie thought at first that Jinxie broke the artifact. 

A series of logical leaps through probability made Jinxie conclude that bad things happen around Jinxie. Combined with the obvious transliteration of the J1NX prefix, Jinxie came up with Jinxie's own name. 

Radicool!


----------



## Tyll'a (Apr 27, 2019)

Tyll'a's name is kind of weird.  It's all because of his origin as a FFXIV OC, and me following naming conventions from that game.  Even though I don't play FFXIV any more, Tyll'a will always be Tyll'a to me.


----------



## Trndsttr (May 1, 2019)

Most of mine don’t have human names, simply because I found those boring. My good friend has the cutest name ever for her fursona (Fizzle!) but my sonas are named Valkyrie, I’m working on a few more with the names Bastet, Wadjet, Anubis and Marshall. (I’m a fan of Egyptian mythology, and Marshall was just random.) Hoping they work out because I love them already, especially Bastet and Wadjet


----------



## Zyren_EX (May 2, 2019)

My current sona goes by Raz, but his full name is actually "Simon Razzle Artemus Drake Nuperjo" :3


----------



## Arnak (May 2, 2019)

Arnak... Nuff said


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 2, 2019)

I consider "Like" to be an unusual name. Which is my sona, and no it's not the Zombie.

I guess it's time to go over my "unusual" names of some characters:
JBear (He's similar to Like in that his real name is "hidden")
Vallixorn
Flezzern
Qwenno
Valladerix Hellzmern  (One of the few who actually has a last name.)
Calviz
Gridix

Most of them were from how I'd weirdly name my characters, I do have normal name ones like Fred, Jake, etc.


----------



## SeleneVerdelho (May 2, 2019)

Hmmm my best isn't a 'sona necessarily? I have an Argonian character named D'usk Zei. I thought... you can name girls Dawn, so why can't you name guys Dusk? Then I just... Argonian'd it... aha


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (May 2, 2019)

Rococo is named 'Rococo' after the early 18th century French architectural/interior design. It was a mixture of gothic and religious stylizations. It was also incredibly pretentious. Hence, one reason why I named him that since he would really be self-deprecatory enough to do so, as well of being ironic since he is not...well, 'elegant' in the slightest. This honestly first came to mind when I was talking online with a friend while we were working on out characters and 'Rococo by Arcade Fire' came on shuffle, on my playlist. I thought that 'Rococo the Rooster' has a nice ring, and the rest naturally followed.

I also have 'Mildes the Fallen.' She's my dragon character. Mildes simply means 'Mild' or 'Gentle.' It really isn't unusual, I guess lol.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 2, 2019)

Don't ask where Ra'ara Su'nai came from. I've come up with a lot of names over the years, most of which just seem to pop out of nowhere. Ra'ara is the same way.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 6, 2019)

My fursona is actually Me, but in anthro/ferral animal form, ya know..But I don't use my real name on here..

So I just chose Matte-Black because I'm all black and I like matte black cars.. :3


----------



## Kinare (May 6, 2019)

I try my best to come up with unusual and unique names (or so I think) for all of my major OCs, only minor ones get more... "normal" names.

My username is from a manga series I made up back in my teens when I was a weeb. I no longer am a weeb or do anything with that story except the occasional thinking about it, but the character means a lot to me so I still use her name sometimes. Despite it being an entirely made up name from 3 Japanese words smooshed together ("kaze ni nare", meaning "free as the wind") it's still sometimes taken on sites with super high population, so sometimes I'm forced to use her full name or first and last name.

My sona is named Toger. This name idea started in a mobile game for The Walking Dead. I had the tiger character named Shiva and would refer to her as just "tiger" a lot. Because typing on phones sucks and autocorrect didn't work in that game, I would often typo it to "toger" because "i" and "o" are neighbors. After a while I just decided it was a thing and it became my brand of sorts. I started going by Toger in the game or whatever variants could fit. That was a couple years ago now and I still use the name today as a screen name on multiple platforms. Recently when I was finalizing the female version of my sona I was stuck thinking of a name (previously I only had a male version who I didn't identify with not being male myself). Well, since this gal is tiger-like in some ways but not in others, I decided using Toger fit well. (She's actually a black panther base with lots of other big cat features thrown in, but you'd probably not know that if I didn't tell you.)


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 6, 2019)

Well, I'm fairly sure Ra'ara Su'nai is a unique name.


----------

